# On or off leash?



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

When I take Chester to go potty, I don't put anything on him - no harness, nothing. Recently, he's been adjusting very well and isn't afraid to venture off a bit in the yard. Or we sit back on the porch and let Chester be with us without a leash on. Do Havanese love their owners so much that they will want to stay close to them? Or they will need be own a harness whenever we take him out?:decision:


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi Ruth

I would advise where he isn't in a safely enclosed area he shouldn't definitely be on a leash.

Whilst he may not venture too far now he needs to get used to being on a leash and going potty whilst on it (if his potty area isn't enclosed). Also as he gets older he will just want to run off so you don't want to give him the opportunity. It only takes seeing a leaf or bug fly by and they can be gone.

Until you are 100% certain that Chester will stop when you say and come when you call he shouldn't have free rain in open spaces. It's for his safety after all 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*On or off leash*



Tia said:


> Hi Ruth
> 
> I would advise where he isn't in a safely enclosed area he shouldn't definitely be on a leash.
> 
> ...


I completely agree with Tia on this. All it takes is a split second and you know how fast they can be. Don't know your area, but he could even dart in front of a car before you know it. An enclosed area is definitely needed if he is to be off leash right now. Also, you do want him to get used to being on a leash while he is young.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

This is a picture of Zoeys most recent cut. I don't like sanitary trims and we don't have a problem in that area.I liked her first cut better this is a bit short for me. Funny this is the wrong trend LOL 
By all means if you don't have a fenced in area keep your baby safe. I made a mistake and have always let mine go off leash. I have had problems now that I'm in the city on our walks they just want to pull and run. They also escape out of my not so great fenced in area to chase a neighbor cat.I still take them every day to my sisters 5 acres and they are free and stay close.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Great advice from others and I agree, if he's not in an enclosed area, he should be on a leash ALL THE TIME! I'm getting a fence installed because Timmy still isn't trustworthy to be left to his own devices. I figure once I get the fence and he has free reign he won't leave my side :frusty: but at least the fence will keep out my neighbor's crazy dogs. It really only takes a second for a dog to take off and they aren't looking both ways before crossing the street.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Suzi said:


> This is a picture of Zoeys most recent cut. I don't like sanitary trims and we don't have a problem in that area.I liked her first cut better this is a bit short for me.


Suzi I think she looks cute! Havie"behinds" are the cutest. Didn't someone start a photo thread of Havie hiney's (? how do you even spell that word)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ruth4Havs said:


> When I take Chester to go potty, I don't put anything on him - no harness, nothing. Recently, he's been adjusting very well and isn't afraid to venture off a bit in the yard. Or we sit back on the porch and let Chester be with us without a leash on. Do Havanese love their owners so much that they will want to stay close to them? Or they will need be own a harness whenever we take him out?:decision:


As they get older, they do get a bit more adventurous, plus they have MUCH more energy. There will most likely come a time when he DOESN'T stay with you automatically. Besides that, he WILL need to learn to walk on a lead, so it's important for him to get the feeling of his harness early, in easy stages.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Ruth I don't know what your yard is like but I would keep him attached to you or a long line tie out. That way you can relax and know he is safe and he will get used to being fairly close to you. Atticus has quite a bit of freedom now in safe areas but because as a puppy he was always on a long line that is sort of the distance he feels comfortable with. He loves you but he will love squirrels more some day better safe than sorry!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

jabojenny said:


> Suzi I think she looks cute! Havie"behinds" are the cutest. Didn't someone start a photo thread of Havie hiney's (? how do you even spell that word)


I just got a new fence! Came out beautiful. If you want the name of the peeps, hit up karen or me


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My guys walk off leash when we go on nature hikes. They have been walking off leash since puppies. My guys are not the kinda that take off. If they see a deer or rabbit, they might chase them for a bit, but not out of my sight. I only walk them off leash when I am familiar with the place. I don't let them walk off leash if there is traffic, I also keep my leash close and leash them up when I see another dog. We have a handful of places we hike that are open land and trails with no traffic for miles. If I walk around my hood, they are on leash. Any place other than our familiar hikes, they are on leash.


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a neighbor who has a 4-5 year old toy poodle who they trained to go out to potty and return to the house. In the evening she does some zoomies in their back yard (no fence). That is it. No leash even as a young pup. We do not have a fenced yard and Sofie is always leashedt or on a long lead hooked to me as I walk about the yard/flower beds. I would like to think that at some point, I will be able to let her off leash around our house. While she is on a long lead attached to me, I am also teaching boundaries. I did that with all of my dogs. Worked for all. It took some longer than others. We had a GSD with a strong prey drive who did not cross those boundaries.


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

Unless you have a fenced yard, keep him on the leash, If your yard isn't fenced, get a few xpens and set that up so he has somewhere to play outside where he isn't on a leash. Start working on his recall as soon as possible to


----------

